# turtles



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Can ikeep any turtles in a 180g with 4 big piranha? thanks


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

try it and let us know if it works out







probably depends on what kinda turtle.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

thats what im asking? what kindof tutles if any?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Personally, I don't think it has that high of a chance of success either way, regardless of what type, but who knows. . .


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

n3p said:


> thats what im asking? what kindof tutles if any?


 i'm not too familiar with turtles. a larger fly river turtle might. but it's still a little unpredictable, most fully aquatic trutles can't fully pull into the shell, so they're still vulnerable. and also, the turtle can't be too aggressive or it'll try to eat the piranhas.

ask a turtle person


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

what king of piranha? You only have one 4" p in a 180 gal?


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

killfishygo said:


> what king of piranha? You only have one 4" p in a 180 gal?


 It looks to me like he has 4 of them. 4 big ones is what he said. In a tank that big, you may be able to pull it, but it seems like either the p's would pick at the turtle or vice versa. I doubt either would win, but you could end up with some nasty battle wounds.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

(imo)don't do it! turtles crap big time and will make your ammonia spike like all hell pluss turtles eat fish and move around alot on and off rocks back and fourth up and down and they allso need lots of sun light which will make algea bloom in your tank..turtles need more care than piranhas and will just make thing hard for you oh yeah it's the same thing even if you split the tank


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont think it a good ideal to mix anything with ranas


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

dont do it,theyll make youre fish sick i lost a dempsey cause i put one of my snappers in their tank.....


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

hmm..what about the salmonela or what eveR?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i dont think fish are susceptable to salmonella. hence, why you can feed them raw chicken, etc.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

n3p said:


> Can ikeep any turtles in a 180g with 4 big piranha? thanks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: def. no
it can go either way
the turtle will snap at the p's and good by p's








or the p's will eat its legs and damage the tutrle severly


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

no chace in hell wil you be able to keep the 2 together


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Death in # said:


> def. no
> it can go either way
> the turtle will snap at the p's and good by p's
> 
> ...


 I agree.


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Defiante no







Think about what you are asking. can you put aquatic turtles with fish???







Aquatic turtles diets is probably 70% if not more fish! A definate


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

IMHO dun do it unless u wanna spent sum cash rebuidlin ur tank


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

just dont put turtles in...its not really a good choice


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

i have experience in turtles and this is a major no no. besides the huge ammonia factor, someone will die guarantee!


----------

